# ELK Rifle



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

OK another question. What would be the optimal weight of rifle for ELK. Currenly I have an 8 3/4 lbs deer rifle.

Some of the newer rifles being produced are ultra lights...

eg... 5 - 6 1/2 lbs...

Any recommendations concerning rifle weight?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

As light as you can shoot accurately, for me that is right around 7 1/2 pounds, with scope.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Remington 7400 brings up a great point. If your gun kicks way too much then you will probably have problems with it. Personally I like mine on the heavy side. Over 10lbs. That is just me though. I have carried light and heavy and heavier rifles up into the mountains. Light makes it more fun to walk around. Try lugging a 40lbs rifle around. I like to watch and shoot out there that is why I like the extra weight.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Personally, I stay away from the ultra lights and the short barrels. I like 24-26 in tubes and prefer magnum contour. Including the scope. all my bolt action rifles weigh between 7.5-9.5 lbs.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

well elk and moose rifles tend to be in the higher calibers, 30-06 and higher and the lighter the rifle the harder it will kick. if i was carrying anything bigger then a .06 i would probably want it in the 8-9 lbs range.


----------

